
Steve Jobs: Wired Interview (1996) - tosh
https://www.wired.com/1996/02/jobs-2/
======
tosh
> When you're young, you look at television and think, There's a conspiracy.
> The networks have conspired to dumb us down. But when you get a little
> older, you realize that's not true. The networks are in business to give
> people exactly what they want. That's a far more depressing thought.
> Conspiracy is optimistic! You can shoot the bastards! We can have a
> revolution! But the networks are really in business to give people what they
> want. It's the truth.

~~~
HNLurker2
Same with flat earth people deny cosmologically nihilism depressing thoughts
and think they can take down the liars

